# Bildergallerie: Nach Popup laden Preview Bilder im "opener" nicht zu Ende



## A5 Infoschlampe (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

vorweg - habe gegoogelt und ausführlich hier gesucht, leider nichts gefunden.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe eine Bildergallerie in PHP geschrieben, welche ne Menge Thmubnails zur Vorschau anzeigt. Diese sind physisch vorhanden auf dem FTP, werden also nicht "live berechnet".

Wenn man nun auf ein Bild klickt öffnet sich das große Bild in einem Popup; soweit so gut!

Ich gehe nun allerdings davon aus, dass User nicht immer warten, bis alle Thumbnails im OPENER geladen sind (auch wenn es sehr schnell geht  ), sondern auch vorher schon mal auf ein Bild klicken, während "untendrunter" die Bilder in der Vorschau noch nicht angezeigt worden sind. Dann öffnet sich das Popup und das aktuelle Bild wird angezeit.

*Problem:Sobald man vorher schon auf ein Preview klickt und sich das Popup öffnet, werden die restlichen Vorschaubilder nicht mehr geladen.*

Die Seite ist sozusagen "Fertig geladen" (leider).

Natürlich möchte ich dass diese bis zum Ende weiterlädt.

*Möglicher Lösungsansatz* wäre z.B. ein opener.reload aus dem Popup heraus. Allerdings bei jeder Großansicht eines Bildes im Hintergrund die Preview Seite neu zu laden halte ich für sehr unprofessionell.

Kann mir da jemand nützliche Tips oder Lösungsansätze geben?
Vielen Dank und Gruß   

Dan

PS: Wusste jetzt nicht ob ich das eher HTML oder JAVA SCRIPT Forum posten sollte


----------



## Spechter (2. Juli 2005)

Ich denke es wäre am besten wenn du ein Preloader machst mit Javascript oder so, aber wie das jetzt genau geht weiß ich auch nicht. Musst vllt mal bißchen googlen!


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (2. Juli 2005)

Ein Preloader ist an sich kein Thema - habe ich bereits probiert - allerdings nützt das vorzeitge Laden der Bilder in den Hauptspeicher nichts, da die Seite des OPENERS nicht zu Ende ausgeführt wird, sondern beim Klick auf ein Bild "abbricht".

Ein Preloader ist zum optimieren der Ladezeiten gedacht, diese ist allerdings schon sehr gut   

Noch jemand ne Idee?
Kann doch nicht sein dass ne HTML Datei bei nem Klick aufhört weiter zu laden


----------

